
Man Borrows $325,000 to Buy Bitcoin – Investment or Gambling on Life Savings? - ryan_j_naughton
https://cointelegraph.com/news/man-borrows-325000-to-buy-bitcoin-investment-or-gambling-on-life-savings
======
djsumdog
> I plan on moving to the West Coast and getting away from all the angry
> people here where I currently reside.

It doesn't mention the country. Is he American? Because I can assure you, the
West Coast isn't going to be any less anxious or angry than the rest of the
country. Now if he's talking about Perth, I can see that. But that's doubtful
since you can get a really nice house in Perth for the amount of equity he has
in his current place.

Seriously, if you have a terminal non-treatable illness and aren't going to
live long anyway, sell you house, everything you own and go backpacking for
two years, save enough for hospice care and come home to stay with your loved
ones.

